# Cleanest burning pistol powder?



## eurocopter

I currently reload 9mm (9 x 19), .357 Magnum and .38 Special for target shooting, so light loads.
I currently use ADI, AP50N an Australian made powder in both the 9mm full loads for IPSC and .357 light target rounds it is a great powder, burns reasonably cleanly.
But after using a bunch of Federal American Eagle 124 gr TMJ rounds, I found what ever powder they use is unbelieveably clean burning. I mean you look at the ejected case and it looks like it has not been fired, and after 100 rounds through my Glock 34 it required very little cleaning.
Can anyone suggest a very clean burning powder suitable for 9mm and .38 similar to what federal use, I suppose Federal make there own powders for themselves?.

Thanks in advance
Brad
From Australia


----------



## TOF

I have no idea what Federal uses and haven't used any Frderal rounds. I do however load the calibers you mention plus .40 S&W. My preference based partialy on how clean it burns is Vihtavuori powders.

I have tried the N3xx series and settled on N340 as being the best general purpose choice for all my loads.

If I want maximum energy from my .357 N110 provides it without fireball.
Short barrel hot .357 loads benefit from the faster powders either N310 or N320.

90% of what I load uses N340.

All of the VV powders burn cleaner than various other powders I have tried.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## rx7dryver

Alliant Clays has been clean for me when using jacketed loads. For some reason it seems like the lube creates more smoke with clays when using cast bullets. 

When loading .38 it will take very little clays in the big case so you have to be extra carefull as a double charge will be hard to spot.

IMO the cleanliness of a particular powder is the least important quality to consider.


----------

